# RecipeDB - Dubbel Trubbel



## gap (18/7/08)

Dubbel Trubbel  Ale - Belgian Dubbel  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes Mash15 minutes at 58 C30 minutes at 62 C30 minutes at 66 C15 minutes at 70 cMash Out 76 C   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4.4 kg Weyermann Pilsner    0.1 kg Weyermann Melanoidin    0.05 kg Weyermann Caraaroma     0.5 kg Candi Sugar (amber)       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      20 g Styrian Goldings (Pellet, 5.4AA%, 60mins)    17 g Styrian Goldings (Pellet, 5.4AA%, 60mins)    10 g Saaz (Czech) (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     125 ml Wyeast Labs 3787 - Trappist High Gravity         19L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.063 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.014 (calc)   Bitterness 29.5 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 6.39%   Colour 27 EBC   Batch Size 19L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## spaced (8/6/11)

RecipeDB said:


> This is the discussion topic for the recipe: Dubbel Trubbel




I'm guessing the hop timings are off? Should it be 60/30/15?


----------



## gap (8/6/11)

No, that was exactly as I brewed it. I wanted the hops mailnly for bittering.

I was happy with the results. If you would prefer your hop schedule, go for it.

You will be drinking it.
Regards


Graeme


----------



## goomboogo (8/6/11)

spaced said:


> I'm guessing the hop timings are off? Should it be 60/30/15?



As gap said, bittering additions only. Dubbels usually don't have any hop flavour/aroma. They also have quite a low BU:GU. Dubbels really are about the malt (and other sugars), yeast and fermentation management.


----------



## spaced (9/6/11)

Nice, thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Josh (9/6/11)

125ml of yeast. Is that straight out of a Wyeast smack pack or was there a bigger starter?


----------

